
GPS SVN 23 Offline and Finally Decommissioned - mmosta
http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/?Do=gpsShowNanu&num=2016008
======
mmosta
After operating three times longer than it was designed for, this workhorse
finally gave out today a month shy of the launch of its slated replacement.

Related: spike in GPS error (Article in Finnish)

[https://blogs.aalto.fi/metsahovi/gps-kellonajan-outo-
hyppays...](https://blogs.aalto.fi/metsahovi/gps-kellonajan-outo-hyppays-
huomattiin-metsahovissa/#.VqfQhvkrKUl)

